# A cute "why I love rats" story



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I thought this was super cute and wanted to share, it is definitely part of why I really love rats so much!

I have three litters of babies. 2 dwarf girls that are 8 weeks, 3 babies that are 5 weeks, and 13 that are just days over 2 weeks. They all got together for a play date!

The mom of the 5 week olds was there as well. Esme is an absolute doll, so chill. I have them all in the maternity bin and she doesn't even try to get out. She just cuddles up with some of the new babies that are not even hers. I truly love that accepting lovey attitude that rats have 

Anyways babies are easily excited and having a play date plus me giving them attention is just awesome and they are running all around being crazy and popcorning (hopping/bouncing) everywhere! It is adorable. I wish I had it on video lol
One of the 5 week old boys- Malfurion, is feeling spunky and wants to wrestle with me. They are super playful! I shake my hand and he chases me around & then I chase him and get his butt. He hides behind the wheel and jumps out to get me again. Seriously it is cute!

But his sister Jaina is a dwarf and even small for her size! And yet she is so brave and tough! Everytime I get her brother she rushes over and stands up on her back legs and holds my finger in her little bitty hands & looks up at me as if to say "no don't get him". Sometimes giving my fingers a quick lick before running off to run on the wheel again. This goes on and on with her doing this! Another baby comes over and starts getting me and i'm tickling his tummy and again she comes over to stop me!

And to make it all a million times cuter... I kept saying I'm gonna get you! And she would leap up at the top of the bin (as only a baby dwarf can with that much energy!) and get right in my face until I smothered her in kisses! Just over and over!

It is just so amazing! She didn't want to play, she was running on the wheel doing her thing! She wasn't being aggressive or even bossy, just this adorable curious thing that would hold my finger and give me kisses. 
She is absolutely straight heaven sent! I think she will be a little clone of her mom, minus the harley part lol.

Rats are just so full of life, emotion and love!!


----------



## Bumble-Bee (Apr 21, 2016)

Goodness that is adorable! Look at that little face! Mom and baby are both so cute!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I wish you had a video lol sounds sooo adorable!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Hearing about these adorable little dwarves makes me want one soooo bad! They sound too cute I just want to give them kisses.


----------

